# Boardman ebike battery removal



## Sledward (3 Nov 2020)

Hi all
I purchased a boardman hyb8.9e a few months ago. So far I’m very pleased with it. The only complaint I have is the ease of removing the battery for charging. I always spend ages jiggling the key around and spraining my thumbs on the release button before the battery releases. Any tips?
Thanks for your feedback
Steve


----------



## Cycleops (3 Nov 2020)

WD40?


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (3 Nov 2020)

Look on page 2 , there is a post there about battery problems etc.


----------



## richtea (3 Nov 2020)

Temporary tips:
- the key doesn't normally give me grief, as long as you know which way unlocked is (it's not obvious!). Unlocked = turn key clockwise as far as it will go, and (on ours) back a little so the key is vertical. Then it's unlocked.
- use two thumbs, with fingers around the battery to catch it as it drops out
- I've not tried WD40, but since the majority of the mechanism is plastic it won't do any harm. If you take the battery out, and upend the bike, I think you'll be able to see the mechanism.

Ultimate tip:
- replace the locking mechanism with the new design 'Locker pX' one. Around £150. If it's still in warranty, complain to Halfords about it not being 'fit for purpose' (see if they can open it OK).

It's here, and you can see the new unlock mechanism is a flick-up latch:
https://fazua.com/en/drive-system/evation/locker-px/


----------



## gzoom (3 Nov 2020)

I unlock/lock the battery twice a day. As long as you make sure the key is fully inserted and turned to unlock- anticlockwise, a firm push on the release button always works.

The more you do it, the easier it gets.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2020)

gzoom said:


> The more you do it, the easier it gets.



That's often true - I also find some lubrication helps

and can someone stop those people sniggering at the back - WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE
(OK used to be a teacher - sometimes it shows)

but the above applies in many cases - and this may be one


----------



## confusedcyclist (4 Nov 2020)

Cycleops said:


> WD40?


Don't spray WD40 in any key chamber, it will strip out the grease and make any problem with the chamber worse, if you do anything, apply a little light grease.


----------



## richtea (5 Nov 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> Don't spray WD40 in any key chamber, it will strip out the grease and make any problem with the chamber worse, if you do anything, apply a little light grease.


Good point. I was thinking of the plastics (which I think is the problem) rather than the key, but yes, a lubricant rather than a solvent would be smarter. Confusingly WD-40 do make a silicone lubricant:
https://www.wickes.co.uk/WD-40-Specialist-High-Performance-Silicone-Lubricant---250ml/p/144012
but I'm sure other silicone spray brands are just as good.


----------



## DynaMike30 (17 Jun 2021)

richtea said:


> Temporary tips:
> - the key doesn't normally give me grief, as long as you know which way unlocked is (it's not obvious!). Unlocked = turn key clockwise as far as it will go, and (on ours) back a little so the key is vertical. Then it's unlocked.



You mean the key is supposed to do something? I have the Boardman adv8.9e bike and the key neither locks or unlocks anything. 

If I turn the key fully it just stops and can’t be removed. 
The Fazua battery latch can be pulled open no matter if the key is in or not.


----------



## richtea (25 Jun 2021)

I've been incomunicado and couldn't reply earlier, but just to keep this thread up to date, should anyone come looking, DynaMike had a faulty lock - fixed by Halfords. A working lock will lock your battery!


----------



## Drago (27 Jun 2021)

Hammer and chisel, crowbar perhaps.


----------

